# Dog Breeds typically owned by Horse People



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

golden retreiver


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh I have a border collie too! lol I also have a sheppard cross and a black lab. Soon I will be getting a german shorthair pointer to add to the collection! lol


----------



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

Cattle dogs and other herding breeds


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Black Lab.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

We have a Jack Russel Terrier, Miniature Dachshunds, Husky, Australian Cattle Dogs, Collie, and a Great Pyrenees.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

German Shep.


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a boxer.....I will ship her free of charge to anyone who wants her ........Jkiddin


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a golden retriever


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a greyhound and a yorkie.
Don't think they're typical, ah ha.

But I do know a few other horse owners with greyhounds...


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

English Pointer/Boxer mix is what I have. But I've seen lots of labs and also Jack Russel Terriers and also lots of mutts.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

In the south usually good ole' country boys that ride horses
also hunt, so blueticks, coonhounds, redbone hounds, catahoulas!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

My dog of Choice is a Heeler.
But i have a Chow/ Golden retriever mix 
and a chihuahua.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Jack Russell and two Miniature Australian Shepherds.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

When I used to help my friend out at the horse shows I saw alot of Jack Russell's and Mini Foxy's. I own a Rottweiler x Great Dane and Stafford Terrier x but they havent met a horse yet.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The only one of my 6 that doesn't mess with the horses and who I would even consider taking out on the trails is my 
Rottweiler 

I also own German shepherd and Scottish terriers


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a Kelpie, who comes on rides with me. 

Most riders around here have the medium/bigger dogs, working breeds.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I have 2 Great Pyranees, a Welsh Pembroke Corgi, Chihuahua, chow mix and my baby a pit bull. I have had heelers, cocker spaniels and a Shiba Inu Oh and a pug( the most stupid creature I ever owned) even after being kicked almost to oblivion still liked to chase the horses. The best by far is the pyranees although our cocker was so cute he would help herd the horses back to the pen when they got out his little short legs justa trotting lol


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

i have a toy miniature foxy named ruby and a big goof ball names kobi!!!! kobi, the big goof ball, is a little bit of everything! i am concidering whether to take him on trails with me or not. all im owrried about is the cars on the road before i get to the trail.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

my dog of choice would be a kelpie, healer or a koolie.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

<<<Boxer owner


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Around here beagles, jack russells and ACDs are popular with horse owners. We have a german shorthaired pointer and two poodle mixes. Our border collie mix passed away last month. :-( I don't let the little dogs anywhere near the horses, but our GSP likes to go with me on rides.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

3neighs said:


> Around here beagles, jack russells and ACDs are popular with horse owners. We have a german shorthaired pointer and two poodle mixes. Our border collie mix passed away last month. :-( I don't let the little dogs anywhere near the horses, but our GSP likes to go with me on rides.


Pretty pointer. Is he a German Shorthaired or an English pointer? I only ask bc his markings look so English - I didn't know the GSPs came with the large white swaths. Either way, he's beautiful.  I love pointers - they make the best dogs, so long as you keep them properly entertained. 

Here's mine, although he's a mix so his spots are brindled. Unfortunately, don't know how to make the pics smaller.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> The only one of my 6 that doesn't mess with the horses and who I would even consider taking out on the trails is my
> Rottweiler


Vida, would you like to borrow my gray horse? He is amazing at breaking dogs from messing with horses. LOL He is quite the agressive little turd.

We do lots of cattle work so I have border collies and a couple of Lab/Collie crosses (purely by accident). A silly male lab showed up one day and bred one of our females.


----------



## brokencinch (Jan 6, 2009)

Cammy-Queensland heeler, Bianca-Great pyranees


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Zeke, the German Shepherd


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Marley, a...well, his mom's a foxhound, his dad's a beagle, and he's got /sort of/ the build of a beagle...but he's 60lbs, black, and medium-long-haired! Which makes absolutely no sense, given his parentage, but what are you going to do. Apparently all of his siblings were perfectly normal little hounds.  Maybe he's a...changeling, is it? As a side note, about a year after we got him, I saw that there was a book about a dog named Marley...turns out, my Marley wasn't the worst puppy in the world.  That made me feel better, he was a wretched pup.

I've also owned a Shepherd/collie mix and a boston terrier/basenji/corgi. Figures, they were both females...the only male dog I've owned is the irritating one.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Jack Russells


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Around here you see a lot of corgis, aussie shepards, and jack russells at the hunter shows. I have a shepard/whippet cross and a pittbull/cattledog cross. I had a pug, but after 9 months of not being able to get him housebroken, I just sold him last week. I also had a Great Dane that I had trained as a certified therapy dog, but her hips went bad and she couldn't get in and out of the car or do steps anymore. She was retired to a nice life on a farm.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Jack Russels, Labs, Golden Retrievers, Border Collies. Those are the breeds of dogs at my barn.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a Yellow Lab and a Blue Heeler. Both have turned out to be excellent cattle dogs. :lol:

However I wouldn't take either on a ride. They're both good around horses and don't chase them. They are just stupid together. If one goes after something the other will follow. 

They're better left here at the farm.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> Pretty pointer. Is he a German Shorthaired or an English pointer? I only ask bc his markings look so English - I didn't know the GSPs came with the large white swaths. Either way, he's beautiful.  I love pointers - they make the best dogs, so long as you keep them properly entertained.


Thanks! Yes, he's a shorthair. He is so wonderful with our kids and you're right about them needing to be "properly entertained". He definitely is happier when he has a job which is bird hunting, of course.  You're guy is really cute, too!


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

We have a mutt. My trainers over the years have had mutts, a boxer, a black lab, dobermans, pugs, jack russels, a corgi, and a mastiff


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Yah, Ive seen LOTs of corgis as barn dogs. Speaking of corgis.... I really want one! lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Maltese


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

we have lots of dogs, mainly border collies, a jack russell, a staghound, a whippet and now two staghound/border collie puppies... by accident. oh yeah, and two kelpie crosses.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

eventnwithwinston said:


> Yah, Ive seen LOTs of corgis as barn dogs. Speaking of corgis.... I really want one! lol


haha They're so adorable! My current trainer has one and she's still a puppy and she's the cutest thing!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Tons of horse people have Corgis. I don't get the attraction, but whatever floats their boat. 

I love my Collie. I think I'm gonna go with a smooth coat next time, though. Rough coats are a nightmare to groom. And the shedding is unbelievable.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Most of my dogs are mini aussies, and aussies of any size are popular horse-people dogs  My others are an Alaskan Malamute and two Leonberger/Newfies.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i have a pommie, a black lab and a aussie shep.....also have a evil labradoodle (any one want her!!) but in the prossess of getting ride of her, cost us over $ 1,500.00 in damages in the last 6 months that we had her.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I've had Border Collies and English Bulldogs for years, my wife has a Black Lab for hunting personally I'm not fond of it dang thing just won't leave the poultry alone


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Labradors O-o


Personally, I prefer my Great Danes xD


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a lab/golden retriever cross, a lab mix, a cattle dog/chow cross and a mini doxie with an overbite...:? Oh and thats not her jacket, it belongs to my sisters teddy bear, sure got some laughs out of us though!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

county said:


> I've had Border Collies and English Bulldogs for years, my wife has a Black Lab for hunting personally I'm not fond of it dang thing just won't leave the poultry alone


lol that is why I will never own another hunting breed or heelers they like the chickens way too much!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

lol ive got a great dane and 2 doxies who i doubt have ever seen a horse.


----------



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

i want an Australian shepherd or a leopard. something that herds. ive seen mutts and ive seen really good african cattle dogs


----------



## zyanya (Apr 17, 2009)

The majority of horse owners that I know all have jack russels or heelers. There's always either one (or both) of those breeds following along the trails with the rest of us. 

Mine always comes along too.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

we have blue healers and a jack russel


----------

